# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  15th street consruction

## _Kyle

Does anybody know what is happening along S.E 15th?

----------


## shawnw

Presumably the Warren et al?

----------


## Roger S

> Does anybody know what is happening along S.E 15th?


Maybe if your question was a little less vague you might get an answer.... There are several miles of 15th Street in the Mid-Del area.

----------


## OKC2017

i imagine it refers to the area by south robinson and se 15th because i have seen trucks and equipment around the area. 
i assume it could be two things. one, the BNSF railroad working on maintenance of their rails and bridges. two; the construction
of the relocation of the south robinson power sub-station has already begun in the area to make way for the new convention center
to be built along robinson later this year. on another note, if you go beyond towards the se 15th and high area, there are some
clearing and cleaning of vacant lots that seem primed for new construction and development. i would take a wild guess that a mid-size
super market may land there. there are no real grocery stores in the area even though there is a mild level of housing density, like the
section 8 housing projects down the street from the intersection, for example.

----------


## Roger S

> i imagine it refers to the area by south robinson and se 15th because i have seen trucks and equipment around the area. .


That assumption would make the original post even more vague as this is posted in the Mdwest City/Del City forum and Robinson doesn't pass through either.

----------


## Okiezmom

There is road construction on 15th between Air Depot and Midwest Blvd.  Yesterday was the first day and it is going to be horrible for however long it lasts.

----------


## _Kyle

^
that's it sorry just got home what are they doing?

----------


## Trisha

per MWC's website - 




> January 12, 2017
> S.E. 15th ST Road Construction
> Beginning on Monday, January 16, S.E. 15th ST between Westminster and Anderson roads will be closed for up to 150 days as contractors widen the street to 4 lanes. In addition, the intersections of S.E. 15th ST and Westminster RD and Anderson RD will be widened and signalized. Please seek alternate routes. We are sorry for any inconvenience, but, once the street construction is completed, it will be more safe and easier to navigate. Thank you for your patience.


I drove thru it from sooner to mwblvd & it was crazy!!!! IMO they should have done it in segments...  I frequently get off i-35 on 15th to stop at a store or w/e in mwc/dc and the Church where I meet at for GS is on 15th grr... at least from it it's a straight(ish) shot thru the neighborhoods back to 10th

----------


## Trisha

errr just realized that was from Jan  this is the most recent one on city managers fb page 



> Midwest City - Office of the City Manager
> February 15 at 2:35pm  
> Attention MWC residents: Beginning Monday, Feb. 20th, reconstruction will begin on the intersection of S.E. 15th ST and Midwest Blvd. This is part of a larger resurfacing and sidewalk project that encompasses SE 15th from Oelke Drive to Midwest Boulevard.
> During the construction, areas will be restricted to one lane in each direction. The construction is scheduled to take approximately 6 months.
> Please avoid the areas if possible. Thank you for your patience as we work to improve our city streets.
> Please share with your FB friends.

----------


## _Kyle

ugghhhh six months? I go that way almost every day.

----------


## bombermwc

15th is also under construction between Anderson and Westminister. It even has the road closed to through traffic somewhere along the way. There have been a lot of projects out in the far east portion (OKC actually) and they are EXTREMELY SLOW in getting completed. Most of it seems a waste of time, line turning portions of Anderson into 4 lane.

----------


## cindycat

Apparently there are three possibilities for 15th street messes right now- the Westminster/Anderson area, the Air Depot/Midwest Blvd area and this new thing from the Oklahoman this morning.
http://newsok.com/14-screen-warren-t...rticle/5538810.

Yesterday afternoon we were driving west, planning to go to a store on the south side of 15th, because we thought the work was only at the intersection with MWB. There was so much oncoming traffic that we didn't try to turn in. It's down to two lanes all the way to Air Depot. There were about 25 cars backed up south on Air Depot when we got to that intersection. It was easier when I went this morning. I drove up Air Depot, turned right onto 15th and got to the store.

----------


## WitWhy

holy cow! 15th has all 4 lanes open at Midwest and Air Depot! It took only 8 months to finish this. 1.5 miles of road resurfaced and 1 intersection in 8 months! i think ODOT, the City and the contractor should get some award for the handling of this construction project. i mean, just 8 months. amazing

----------


## bombermwc

It does seem like projects are taking longer and longer these days. Im guessing that because of the lower funding, the companies doing the work can't hire as many people. The last time they did work like this, it went MUCH faster, and instead of tearing up such long sections at a time, they did it in patches so it didn't affect the entire city at once. Hell, they're still out closing 15th/Anderson as they work through that and haven't finished 15th/Hiwasee yet either.....dang slow.

----------

